# Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz



## garettrules

i have a Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz and i use a program called easy tune5 PRO to over clock it came with mother board and i tried over clocking from 2.8 Ghz to 3 Ghz and once i did it froze froze for liek 10 secs then shut down then restarted and then everytime i logged back on it would retsrta so i stoped for like an hour now it works again and i only overclocked by 200Ghz and some people do liek 1.7 Ghz- 2.7Ghz no problem what should i do?


----------



## Underclocker

Do a CMOS reset:

1. Unplug the power cord, hit the power button a few times.
2. Open the case, find the CMOS reset pins, and short pins 2 and 3.
3. Replace it back to pins 1 and 2.
4. Plug power cord back in and boot.

If you're going to overclock I recommend you do it manually in the BIOS so that you know precisely where you went wrong. Third party OC software are typically buggy.

Not all systems are the same, yours might only be able to do an extra 200MHz. Assuming you have a decent power supply, relax the RAM timings and drop the FSB:RAM ratio for lower RAM frequency and see if the CPU can go higher.

The 1.7GHz to 2.7GHz OCs you're talking about are probably the Core 2 chips which are a completely different design and can OC much more than the Prescott Pentium D.


----------



## Fapguy

I'm going to overclock that CPU as well on a ASUS P5QL pro motherboard, just wondering, what fan is the best for cooling, nothing else? I just want low temps hehe.. and can you give me a guide on how to overclock? 4Ghz is my goal, 3.8 doesnt look as sweet as 4  

750watts corsair, no problems except i need other than stock cooler.. and i have a huge case so size is no problem either  well, nothing the size of a house of course.. thanks


----------

